# Lenze FU



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
bin der Verzweifelung nahe, habe einen FU von Lenze der soll einen Bandmotor 0,75 KW Motor antreiben, die Strecke ist ca. 50m weit mit abgeschirmter Leitung, betreibe ich den Motor am FU bleibt er teilweise stehen, betreibe ich den FU direkt mit 3~ 400V zieht er durch und arbeitet mit ca. der hälfte vom Nennstrom, die Anlage hat schon so gelaufen mit FU. Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat. :?:


----------



## Maxl (24 Januar 2006)

Hmm, kann Dir nur die üblichen Tips geben.

- Schirm am Umrichter großflächig auflegen (ist aber bei Lenze-FU normal kein Problem)
- Kontrollieren, ob Schirm am Motor aufgelegt ist, wenn ja: mal abklemmen
- Ist etwas getauscht worden? Motor? FU? wenn ja
--- Kontrolle, welcher FU-Type und Motor-Typ im Einsatz ist
--- ein 230/400V-Motor, der an einem 230V-Umrichter in Stern-Schaltung betrieben wird, hat kein Moment
--- lockere Klemmstelle oder Wackler im Kabel, sodass Motor teilweise nur auf 2 Phasen läuft


mfg
Max


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
schon alles geschehen, sogar einmal neue geschirmte Leitung ausgelegt, trotzdem zeigt das Bediuentableau 1,56 A an obwohl gar nichts dranhängt außer die Leitung.FU wurde gegen gleichen Typ getauscht, und sogar gegen einen mit 1,5KW.


----------



## HDD (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo Lorenz 2512,
hast du mal mit Lenze gesprochen hört sich verdammt schwierig an ,  wenn das plötzlich aufgetreten ist und Du den FU schon gewechselt hast eine neue Leitung verlegt und den Motor abgeklemmt  und jetzt fliest immer noch so ein hoher Storm ? Was passiert wenn du die Leitung ganz abklemmst, am FU meine ich ? Vielleicht ist in dem Schaltschrank komplett etwas faul . Versuch mal ohne PE –Anbindung nur zum Test was passiert. Könnte ein Ausgleichstrom sein zwischen zwei Potenzialen ist etwas an dem Band geändert worden?

HDD


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
komplett abgeklemmt zeigt das Bedientablau 0A an, ist die Leitung aufgelegt eben die 1,56A, aber eine Strommesszange zeigt im Eingang des FU's 0 und im Ausgang auch 0 an, aber kann man einer Messzange trauen? Das Band ist mechanisch anfällig kann manchmal blockiert sein, aber das Band wurde schon aus der Grube gehoben, und direkt den Motor an 400V angeschlossen läuft alles rund, auch mit 400V direkt aus dem Schrank gibt es keine Probleme.........


----------



## HDD (24 Januar 2006)

Also mit einer Stromzange kannst du auf jeden fall am Eingang messen da hier 50 Hz. Das würde heißen  es fliest kein Eingangsstrom auf allen drei Phasen wieso dann der FU 1,56A anzeigt kann ich mir auch nicht erklären und das bei komplett abgeklemmter Leitung am FU . Ist der Motor i.o  Hast Du mal eine Isolationsmessung durchgeführt vielleicht ein leichter Erdschluß . Ist die Leitung im Schaltschrank also von FU
Zu Abgangsklemmen i.o.  Sind in dem Schaltschrank noch andere FU ? Mach mal eine Messung an dem PE Draht vom FU ob da Ausgleichströme fliesen  . Also FU aus dem Schrank bei 0.75 sind die Dinger ja nicht groß.
eine Zuleitung drauf und den PE mal auf den FU dann Testen . 

HDD


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ja, morgen wollen wir den FU mal neben den Motor stellen, und dann mal laufen laßen, dann werden wir ja sehen.


----------



## smoe (25 Januar 2006)

Verwende die normale U/f Kennlinie. Andere Regelungsarten können schon mal Probleme machen. Besonders bei langen Motorleitungen bzw. nicht "passenden" Motoren.

smoe


----------



## Per (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo lorenz2512

Die Antriebsregler verfügen über eine Stromgrenzwertregelung, die das dynamische
Verhalten unter Last bestimmt. Die dabei gemessene Auslastung wird mit
dem unter C0022 für motorische Last und mit dem unterC0023 für generatorische
Last eingestellten Stromgrenzwert verglichen. Werden die Stromgrenzwerte
überschritten, ändert der Antriebsregler sein dynamisches Verhalten:


Antriebsverhalten bei motorischer oder generatorischer Überlast
(C0054 > C0022):
– Der Antriebsregler senkt die Ausgangsfrequenz bis auf 0 Hz ab.
– Der Antriebsregler nimmt die Änderung der Ausgangsfrequenz zurück,
wenn die Belastung wieder unter den Grenzwert fällt.

und überprüf mal die einstellungen der Gleichstrom Bremse
C019 DCB Schwelle = 0.0 = Inaktiv
C106 DCB Haltezeit Automatik = 0.0 = Inaktiv
C107 DCB Haltezeit = 0.0 =Inaktiv

Gruß guido


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
nachdem wir heute neben dem Motor den FU gefechtsmäßig zum laufen gebracht haben, haben wir c014 (Betriebsart) auf 2 gestellt so wie smoe geschrieben hat, danach aus dem Schaltschrank wieder gestartet, und es lief, mir ein Rätsel, denn die Sache lief so 2Jahre, teilweise mit unerklärlichen Aussetzer. Aber D A N K E an A L L E. :wink:


----------

